# My first attempt at weathering - Critique



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I made a first attempt at weathering with a little Kwanzaa Hut that I had. I'm pleased with it, but I'm looking for suggestions to consider on the next one. I'm just going for the older, worn out look.

With this one, I got a couple pieces of chalk, rubbed them on sandpaper into powder, then brushed it on and tried to make it look like something. Some of the process that looks like something was runny and dried, was actually where I dropped some powder on, then brushed it downward. I think that worked out pretty well. It was covered in Matte Clear once I thought I was done. 

*Before*:











*After*:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Weathering looks great, but not sure if a craft shop would be that dirty.

Oh yeah....Quonset hut. Kwanzaa is something completely different.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Oh yeah....Quonset hut. Kwanzaa is something completely different.


:laugh: I got quite the chuckle out of that ... funny!

John, your weathering looks quite good to me. Nice tone/color. I'm certainly no weathering expert, but I'm wondering if you should add more vertical rust/grime streaks to areas below such items as the corners of window sills, A/C unit, roof stove stack, etc. Grime on real building often tends to be streaky where water streams down in a more concentrated fashion.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Weathering looks great, but not sure if a craft shop would be that dirty.
> 
> Oh yeah....Quonset hut. Kwanzaa is something completely different.


Yeah, don't know what I was thinking.... :laugh:



tjcruiser said:


> :laugh: I got quite the chuckle out of that ... funny!
> 
> John, your weathering looks quite good to me. Nice tone/color. I'm certainly no weathering expert, but I'm wondering if you should add more vertical rust/grime streaks to areas below such items as the corners of window sills, A/C unit, roof stove stack, etc. Grime on real building often tends to be streaky where water streams down in a more concentrated fashion.
> 
> ...


When I started the front of the building, I tried to do exactly that, make it streaky. Some of that was achieved but hard to be seen in the pics. I'll concentrate a little harder on that for the next one.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Weathering looks great, but not sure if a craft shop would be that dirty.


Tilt the main sign a little bit and put a "Out of Business" sign on the front.


----------



## buffalowings (Aug 29, 2011)

awesome weathering right there though i might suggest paint chipping as well for the white window sill (dip a #1-0 pointed brush (old/used) into a suitable color, wipe most of the color off leaving just a little trace on the bristles, then make a couple dabs here and there to simulate the paint chipping


----------

